# Raccoon skins anyone???



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My son has a couple Raccoon skins he wants to sell. He trapped them over the last few weeks and has them skinned out and salted. 
I just want them out of my garage!
Any and all offer considered. If your interested reply back or PM me, and we'll work out a deal.

Travis.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Could try Montgomery's near the Ogden airport


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Usually you just stretch them instead of salt them. Monte's paid me cash for mine.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Montgomery told me that any raccoon caught west of highway 89 is trash and he doesn't want them, or at best he will give you a few bucks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They are not worth much around here. As stated also, they should be dried and stretched not salted.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Montgomery fur told me a prime raccoon stretched and fleshed would only be 6$ just a little FYI


----------

